# tuesday mornings inshore session 6/29



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

feeling a little embarassed over my cheezy report from the weekend found me high tailing it to the ramp early this morning in hopes of giving my camera mount a good workout and redeeming my fish catching capabilities  to all the viewers   started out to a beautiful sunrise, calm conditions and hardley a soul in sight till ol' pvredfisher blast past me with his candles lit  ;D







[/img]
  took awhile to find some action as for the most part the only activity i saw  were smaller reds nailing bite sized shrimp along the banks but once the tide started rolling back in things started to happen when this smaller slot red fired off what was to become a day full of action  







[/img]
nailed several smaller trout but no pics for proof  :-X
switched over to a floating yozuri twitch bait    and found this nice 26"er







[/img]  
then after several missed hookups and a handfull of spooked fish i finally scored again 







[/img]
following the tide in i couldnt help but bounce off a oyster bar or two and everytime i did it usually resulted in a couple of decent sized spooked fish running for cover   but felt good knowing i'd finally found the fish    caught this little guy here who had a little body damage that was healed up 







[/img] 
then shortly after this big boy comes a knockin'







[/img] 
and then this guy shows up and explains to me his life long dream has always been to have his picture posted on a fishing forum so i kinda felt obligated to help the little guy out   ;D







[/img]

  finally on my way out i decided to hit this one bar thats always holding fish when low and behold look who it is ....my long lost buddy "freddy flounder" :







][/img]

so by now i'm doing the math and realize i've just scored a north florida inshore slam but with no pics of the trout i'm barking up a tall tree when on my very next cast...tap,tap... and whalla....timmy trout shows up for a pic to make the slam official  







[/img] 
and just to make sure theres no misunderstanding his twin brother showed up to seal the deal  







[/img]
by now though the suns getting high and the temps are getting hot so with that i decided to leave them chewing and head on in.........kinda thinking about doing it all over again tomorrow  :-/ ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Man, you are on it!  Seriously jealous of all the weekday fishing you get to do. 

Btw, those self portraits are a lot easier if you open the bail before posing. ;D


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

That's some nice sunrise low tide stuff.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

[quote 

Btw, those self portraits are a lot easier if you open the bail before posing.  ;D[/quote]
say what ? please explain as i dont know spanish or camera lingo ;D


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

Sweeeet! Gotta love weekday fishing.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

You flat put a spanking on them this morning. No cheese in that report at all. Sure wish I was going tomorrow after reading that. :'(


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

You fish too much!!!!!! Awesome job again.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

ya killin me- ya might find me sleepn in yo boat ,dont shoot!! tho..
if i visit my buddy in j'ville theres a good chance it'll happen ;D
thanks again for the post -anytide


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> > Btw, those self portraits are a lot easier if you open the bail before posing.  ;D
> 
> 
> say what ? please explain as i dont know spanish or camera lingo  ;D


Bail - noun. - _The pivoting U-shaped part of a fishing reel that guides the line onto the spool during rewinding._

Pose - verb., posed, pos·ing - _to place in a suitable position or attitude for a picture, tableau, or the like: to pose a group for a photograph._

Portrait - noun. - _a likeness of a person, esp. of the face, as a painting, drawing, or photograph: a gallery of family portraits._

*Definitions courtesy of Dictionary.Com


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

lol... for a minute i thought i was doing something i shouldnt :-/ ;D trying to set the camera and get into position though is kind of a pita based on its current mounting location  i'll remember the bail trick tomorrow


----------

